# The Hare and Hounds - shropshire febuary 2016



## tazong (Feb 7, 2016)

I was on my way to my main explore and discovered this place on my travels , so called in on the way back to have a little goosey gander.

In 2011 Flames ripped through a Shropshire pub and destroyed nearly half the building after a fire broke out in the early hours. Fire chiefs investigating the blaze said there were signs of forced entry to the Hare and Hounds near Shrewsbury.

About 30 firefighters tackled the flames at the pub, which is currently not open for business, after they were called at about 4.30am.

In its day this was a very popular place, when the fire happened the pub had been closed as i think the pub owner retired who was highly praised by the locals,sadly he passed away recently.

I was walking around and found some extra outer buildings and were not sure what they were for, the pub had there own football team and they were the teams changing rooms and showers , they used to play at a near by pitch.

Some photos of the day:




















































Finally a small video of me looking around:


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 7, 2016)

Nicely done, you've made it look good.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 7, 2016)

Haha great commentary in the video Taz! I really like the look of this place


----------



## smiler (Feb 7, 2016)

I really enjoyed it Taz. the bit where you nearly went arse over appetite had me chuckling, it's always funny when it happens to someone else, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 7, 2016)

A good post. You seem to be getting the hang of this - and getting better.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice one..Great video and pics.Thanks for sharing.


----------

